# So i picked up some plant food today



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

As the title says. 
I picked up some plant food for the numerous plants in my tank. The leaves were starting to yellow after 6 months so i figured it was a lack of nutrients in the water. I bought some "Flourish" made by Seachem.
Is this stuff any good? 
It seems to have a few more trace elements in there that the other plant foods didn't. For some reason, this stuff just looked a little better and was recommended by the LFS manager as well.

Any suggestions? 
I'm planning on adding the dosage as recommended into my tank.
This stuff should be ok for the fish right?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

IME and opinion, the Seachem line of ferts are really good. (Tropica MasterGrow is the best all in one but hard to find). The One downfall with seachem products (as with most others) is you really need to use all their products when dosing on high tech tanks. The pale leaves is usually a sign of a nitrogen defficiency (depending on what leaves are affected and how they are affected). It should help. You may also want to pick up Flourish Excel.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Simpte said:


> IME and opinion, the Seachem line of ferts are really good. (Tropica MasterGrow is the best all in one but hard to find). The One downfall with seachem products (as with most others) is you really need to use all their products when dosing on high tech tanks. The pale leaves is usually a sign of a nitrogen defficiency (depending on what leaves are affected and how they are affected). It should help. You may also want to pick up Flourish Excel.


Ok... after about a week... i dont see much improvement in the leaves of the plants. The plants started to yellow at the tips of the leaves, then the yellow turned brown, and it started to slowly move towards the base of the leaf and down into the stems.
Do you think i need to add some Flourish Excel in there too?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Once plant leaves yellow, they don't recover (usually). Prune them off and let new leaves come in.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Once plant leaves yellow, they don't recover (usually). Prune them off and let new leaves come in.


There are some plants that pretty much have most if not all of the leaves brown, if the stems aren't brown... will it grow new leaves again?


----------

